# Recipe Game - Guess What's Cooking?



## boufa06 (Jun 18, 2007)

I have been toying around for some time with the idea of a new game that would reflect more closely the DC theme and have finally come up with this recipe game.  

Basically, the game is fairly simple in that the poster should give some clues of the recipe he/she has in mind and invite participants to guess the recipe.  The clues should include the type of course eg. appetizers, main course, desserts etc., some key ingredients, style of preparation etc.  To make the game more interesting, well-known recipes either posted here or standard ones should be given.  The person who gets it right will have to post the next recipe to be guessed.

I will fire the first shot.  This dish is a main course and has pasta, meat, vegetables and cheese.  It is baked in the oven.  So, what is it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

Lasagna...............


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 18, 2007)

Good guess, Andy!  Your baby now!


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hey Andy, after giving the right answer, you are supposed to post the next recipe question


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2007)

Alright, I'll take Andy's spot since he has disappeared somewhere. 

This dish has ground beef in it and is served with mashed potatoes on it.


----------



## legend_018 (Jun 18, 2007)

Is it sheppards pie?


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 18, 2007)

Cottage pie?


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm. Legend, I have to give it to YT. It is indeed cottage pie. Although in North America we call it shepherds pie if it has ground beef in it, the actual recipe is for ground lamb. So, YT, you're up.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 18, 2007)

sheep's lung, stomach, heart and liver fresh kidney leaf fat, oats, onions, pepper.

served with whiskey


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2007)

Haggis?


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 18, 2007)

yupperz


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2007)

Gag me! OK, I have to get going out here for a few minutes. 

How about, desserts...

sugar, butter and flour, then baked


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jun 18, 2007)

Biscuits.........?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 18, 2007)

cookies?    beats me, I'm no baker.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2007)

ooohhhhh, I am a baker, hope this is correct............shortbread?


----------



## Alix (Jun 18, 2007)

Ding ding ding!! Yes bethzaring, shortbread it is! You're up.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2007)

whew, so glad I did not embarrass myself

'nuther dessert

cinnamon or nutmeg
sugar
salt
vanilla
milk 
eggs


Bake it


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

custard.........


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 18, 2007)

'tis baked custard indeed.

your turn...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

Main Dish

Steak
Mushrooms
Onions
Sour Cream


----------



## ironchef (Jun 18, 2007)

Beef Stroganoff


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 18, 2007)

Correct!  Your turn.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 18, 2007)

Veal Shoulder
Onion
Leek
Carrot
Celery
Creme Fraiche
Lemon


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2007)

LOL too hard? Ok, here's a hint: It's a classical French dish.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Veal Shoulder
> Onion
> Leek
> Carrot
> ...


blanquette de veau


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> blanquette de veau


 
Finally. And I was just about to go to bed. 

Alright Mr. Kenobi, you're up next.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

lol

fish sauce
galangal
kaffir lime leaf
tomatoes
lime juice
cilantro
lemongrass
bird chilis


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

tom yum gai


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> tom yum gai


close enough
gai indicates there is chicken in it
but whatever
go!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

flour
egg 
bread crumbs
parmesan cheese
chicken


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Chicken fingers?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Nope..............


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Chicken Milanese?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Bingo!  We have Bingo!

Your turn.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Here we go:

Flour, sugar, egg whites, vanilla, corn starch, veg oil, salt, water


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jun 19, 2007)

Belgium Waffles?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

nope..........


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 19, 2007)

Any clues, Jeekinz?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 19, 2007)

houze it cooked Jeeks?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

ahh man?

It's baked.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 19, 2007)

Baked Alasaka


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

Well then that blows my crepes idea out of the water. How about Dutch babies?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 19, 2007)

angel food cake?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

nope x 3

You can use almond extract instead of vanilla, too.


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

> Flour, sugar, egg whites, vanilla, corn starch, veg oil, salt, water


 
Are these in order of the amounts used?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

macaroon cookies


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 19, 2007)

Vienesse whirls, I don`t know else they`re called but it`s like a cookie that`s piped onto a tray in a whirl, often has a sprinke of icing sugar on the bought ones.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it me, or is it warm in here?


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 19, 2007)

ok then, along similar lines, how about madeleines (cookies)


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

Madeleines have citrus zest in them.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

nope, sorry YT.

Here's another clue: It's Kitchenelf's recipie.


(I can hear the PM's from Jersey)


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

Well then we know it can't be anything that requires baking! *running and hiding from kitchenelfs waving rolling pin*


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Now, you admins play nice.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

Alix -  





I know what it is and I'm not tellin'!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

What a team playa.


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

She does NOT know. She never bakes!

OK, I'm going with some kind of snickerdoodle or sugar cookie?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

nope......she knows, I'm sure of it


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

**** IT!!! She won't tell me and its making me crazy. Another hint please????


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 19, 2007)

and another hint for me too please (not the same one as Alix`s hint, that would be used goods then).


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

HEY no asteriks!!!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 19, 2007)

*sigh* some hint THAT was!


----------



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

Sowwy.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Here's some words of wisdom for ya:  Invented in 1920


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 19, 2007)

a souffle?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

nope, sorry Beth.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 19, 2007)

whoda thunk Jeeks would stump us..




with a baking item....





by Kitchenelf


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> whoda thunk Jeeks would stump us..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yea, kinda ironic


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

awww. Beth, I thought we were buds? I see how it is....uhhh HUH.....yupperie.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

.
.
<------------it's the Magic Helmet.


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 19, 2007)

we KNOW it`s some kinda Cookie, he more or less we were on the right track in the 1`st page.

Soooooo......

naah, still drawing blanks.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

While Elf picks herself up off the floor, here go another hint:

Children will fight over these at the sound of a bell.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Must be a New Jersey thing...


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Must be a New Jersey thing...


 
LOL - nope....touche.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

You're gonna have to use my hint!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Fortune cookies.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Nobody guess after my last one yet?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeekenz will have to confirm.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

I did....................


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Andy gets a cookie! 




and it only took like 4 pages of posts.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Jeeks, explain your clues please.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

mustard
garlic
oil
fish
olives
capers
pepper


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Jeeks, explain your clues please.


 
You guys got the cookie part right off the bat

_"Words of Wisdom"  _is what you get in that there cookie. (most of the time)

_"....sound of a bell"  _that would be the doorbell. 


I guess after all.....it may just be a Jersey thing.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> mustard
> garlic
> oil
> fish
> ...


 
Nicoise salad?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

Is there lemon in there?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

No ...................


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

He says fish, so I wonder if what type of fish would give the answer. Maybe the oil and mustard are used to make a dressing?

....or maybe a shellfish?


----------



## mudbug (Jun 19, 2007)

fish-something Provencal?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> mustard
> garlic
> oil
> fish
> ...


puttanesca sauce


----------



## jennyema (Jun 19, 2007)

No mustard in puttanesca sauce, I don't think...

Is thata complete list of ingredients?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

i don't think it is complete
but now i am guessing tapenade


----------



## mudbug (Jun 19, 2007)

If the fish was missing, I'd guess tapenade too, obiwan.

Unless we're talking anchovies.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> If the fish was missing, I'd guess tapenade too, obiwan.
> 
> Unless we're talking anchovies.


that i am mi frien
then agian it could also be a ceasar dressing with an olive twist


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

and it could even be spanish escabiche


----------



## mudbug (Jun 19, 2007)

now you've lost me.

Andy!!!!!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

yes
andy
shed light on this corundrum


----------



## jennyema (Jun 19, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> and it could even be spanish escabiche


 
no acids though ....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Obiwan got it right.

The fish is anchovie and the dish is tapenade.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

okay
my turn again


eggplant
onions
tomato
capers
raisins
celery
cocoa
green olives


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

The cocoa is throwing me - I wanted to say caponata until I read that.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

yes, no, maybe, close, way off???????  ......or what?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

oi it is caponata
ya my recipe calls for cocoa powder


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow - I bet it's good!!!!!!!  Ok, here's mine:

cilantro
flat leaf parsley
olive oil
white vinegar
garlic
cumin


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Wow - I bet it's good!!!!!!! Ok, here's mine:
> 
> cilantro
> flat leaf parsley
> ...


chimicura sauce?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

you got it


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

flour 
baking powder
margarine
cornmeal 
sugar 
nutmeg 
lime juice


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

some sort of muffin?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 19, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> some sort of muffin?


nope
clue: it's deep fried


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks like it could be Mexican in origin.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 19, 2007)

a hush puppie


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 19, 2007)

That very well could be Andy - the lime could be to turn milk into buttermilk.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 20, 2007)

Corn fritters


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

not mexican
not fritter
not puppies

think tropical


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 20, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> awww. Beth, I thought we were buds? I see how it is....uhhh HUH.....yupperie.


 


harumph


we're buds as long as you do not try to trick us again


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 20, 2007)

Empanada ? <sp>


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm stumped.  Need another hint.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 20, 2007)

Cou-cou (Caribbean-style polenta)


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

next hint:
it's jamaican


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2007)

Pudding?,.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 20, 2007)

Jamaican corn bread


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

nope and nope


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

This must be it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2007)

We're walking a really fine line here - is it Jamaican Festival?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

yes it is festival

(which is not like cornbread and is deepfried)
next............


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 20, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> yes it is festival
> 
> (which is not like cornbread and is deepfried)
> next............



But it is definitely like a hushpuppy..............(so, does that mean you go twice Andy? LOL)

Andy M = batter up!  Go Sox................... I mean Go Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> But it is definitely like a hushpuppy..............(so, does that mean you go twice Andy? LOL)
> 
> Andy M = batter up! Go Sox................... I mean Go Andy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hush puppies are small and not seasoned the same way
festival can be as big as a hand as my maid taught me how to make them
and my hands are rather large


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

Eggs
Thyme
cheese
Water
Salt
Butter
Flour


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

if it had mustard in it, i'd say welsh rarebit


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

But it does not.  Try again


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

cheese scones


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

Sorry, that's not it.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

cheese popovers


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

Close.......


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

goat cheese popovers


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

Think small.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

cheese croquettes


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

cheese fritters


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2007)

We're dancing all around it and I'm not sure the differences are significant.

The answer I was looking for is cheese puffs.

obi, your turn.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 20, 2007)

thanx
lol
i think my brain was on shut down as it is slightly past my bedtime
lol 530 am will come very early



let's see:


honey
catsup
curry powder
jalapeno
red wine vinegar
misc spices


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 21, 2007)

marinade?....


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 21, 2007)

BBQ SAuce?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> BBQ SAuce?


yeppers
you're up!


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 22, 2007)

Taking the place of Jeekinz who seems to be busy currently.

This dessert has butter, eggs, sugar, flour, vanilla, citrus zest and is posted in DC.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 22, 2007)

My bad............Crepes?????????


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Jeekinz, nice to have you back!  Good try but it's not crepes.  

These are small cakes and there are two versions to it.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 22, 2007)

shortcakes


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 22, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> shortcakes


 Unfortunately, it isn't.

Another vital clue.  The name of this dessert is the same as the daughter of a Dcer.


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 22, 2007)

madeleines?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 22, 2007)

or sandies


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 22, 2007)

obiwan9962 said:
			
		

> madeleines?


Did Alix whisper to you??  Your turn, my friend!


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 22, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> Did Alix whisper to you?? Your turn, my friend!


no
it was the first thing to pop to mind when you said it was a name

hmmm
hmmm



tomatillos
cilantro
jalapeno
pork


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 23, 2007)

Guisado Verde?  It was good try nonetheless !


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 23, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Guisado Verde? It was good try nonetheless !


very close
same cuisine
different region


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 24, 2007)

How about Spanish Pork Stew?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 24, 2007)

boufa06 said:
			
		

> How about Spanish Pork Stew?


getting colder


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2007)

I have a recipe for Pork stew with green chiles but can't translate that to a Spanish name


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 24, 2007)

you guys give?


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 26, 2007)

obiwan, how about more clues?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 26, 2007)

here is the exact recipe:
3 tablespoons (45 mL) oil
2 pounds (1 kg) lean pork, cubed into 1/2-inch (1 cm) pieces
1 medium onion, finely chopped3 cloves garlic, smashed
2 jalapeno chilies, minced
6 anaheim chilis, roasted, deseeded and chopped (opt)
1/2 cup (100 mL) fresh cilantro, chopped [I use more]
1 14-ounce (400 g) can tomatillos [I use about a pound of fresh tomatillos]
1 teaspoon (5 mL) salt
lime wedges
cooked white rice
warm corn tortillas 


Heat oil in heavy skillet and add pork and onion. Cook over low-medium heat until pork is browned. Add all other ingredients (break up tomatoes) except lime, rice and tortillas, and simmer, covered, until pork is cooked through and tender, about 30 to 40 minutes. Taste and add more salt if desired.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 26, 2007)

So, basically, we're splitting hairs because this looks like a pork stew, yes?

What is the title of the recipe?


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 26, 2007)

generally stews contains potatoes

thr name of the recipe is puerco con chile verde

Puerco con Chile Verde

if admin wants to call it a stew so be it


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say Andy clearly got this one.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sounds like the Spanish translation for my answer of Pork Stew with Green Chiles.
 
I declare me the winner and offer the following:
 
1/4 C Vegetable Oil
1 C Sugar
2 Eggs
2 tsp Vanilla Extract
1 tsp Almond Extract
2 C Flour
2 tsp Baking Powder


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2007)

hahaha - I declared you the winner one minute earlier!  And I say your recipe is something I probably can't bake!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sure you can, KE.  I have faith in you!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 27, 2007)

Pound cake -


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry, dear.  Not even a half a pound cake.


----------



## Alix (Jun 27, 2007)

Looks like pancakes or waffles to me.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm really sorry to hear that.  Nope.


----------



## Alix (Jun 27, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm really sorry to hear that. Nope.


 
Smart arse. Ok, so I didn't REALLY look at the amounts listed. LOL. 
Ok these are a cookie...they look a bit like a snickerdoodle recipe I had once. (Ken called them hockey pucks...LOL) Going to check my files.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 27, 2007)

Some sort of simple coffee cake or small angel food cake?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry.  No to both.


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Sugar cookies?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 28, 2007)

I keep thinking they are cookies too, but the oil and lack of butter is confusing me.  I really think I should know what this is!  Is it a cake?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2007)

You guys are on the right track. This recipe often has whole nuts in it as well.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 28, 2007)

Pecan Pie (see, this is MORE proof I cannot bake!!!!)


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2007)

If you ever invite me over for dinner, I'll bring dessert!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 28, 2007)

since Elf gave it a shot.........


.....biscotti?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2007)

Biscotti!!!!

I make it with pistachios.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 28, 2007)

vvvvv can take my spot.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2007)

Let's keep the game going!

Here's another...

Ground Pork
Onion
Celery
Garlic
Parsley
Ground Clove
Savory
Salt & Pepper
Water
Rolled Oats
Egg     
Milk
Flour
Salt
Crisco


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 29, 2007)

some sort of meatballs?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

The filling of a meat pie (tourtiere)?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 29, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> The filling of a meat pie (tourtiere)?


 
Good one!


----------



## keltin (Jun 29, 2007)

Sausage patties?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> The filling of a meat pie (tourtiere)?


 

Excellent! Actually, it's the filling and the crust.

Your turn


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

ok here is one that will prolly be easy...

flour
sugar
cocoa
baking soda
salt
oil
vinager
vanilla
warm water

good luck!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2007)

Cake..........Chocolate


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

not quite


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2007)

REd velvet cake


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2007)

Chocolate cupcakes...eggless. AKA Chocolate Hushpuppies!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

There you go UncleB!
your'e up!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2007)

An appetizer or an entree.

Brown Mustard
Mayonnaise
Oil
Minced celery, green onion and garlic
lemon juice 
worchestershire sauce
Tabasco
Cayenne pepper
Paprika
Salt

Have fun and Enjoy!


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you serve it on crackers?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 29, 2007)

No...not on crackers.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2007)

No cooking involved?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> No cooking involved?


 
No cooking involved in preparing this....


----------



## jennyema (Jun 30, 2007)

Remoulade sauce?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

TA Daaaaaaaaaaaa! And the Winner is Miss Jennyema!  

One of many remoulades it is....delicious on shrimp or crawfish!

Congratulations! 

Your Turn!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 30, 2007)

Bob,

Can I give my turn to you?  I have to hit the road ....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> Can I give my turn to you? I have to hit the road ....


 
In your honor I will proceed!

Stand by!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

Try this one.......Miss jennyema would enjoy it!

Whole milk
nutmeg
pure vanilla
simple syrup 
Bourbon


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 30, 2007)

is it eggnog?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 30, 2007)

SurvivorGirl said:
			
		

> is it eggnog?


 
Sorry, No.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Jun 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Sorry, No.


doh!! there's no eggs in it!


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Jun 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Try this one.......Miss jennyema would enjoy it!
> 
> Whole milk
> nutmeg
> ...


 

Suprise suprise...there's bourbon in it!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 1, 2007)

..........................


----------



## jennyema (Jul 2, 2007)

Sounds like _Bourbon Milk Punch_ to me.  Which I have had before and liked, but not as much as good bourbon neat.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 3, 2007)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Sounds like _Bourbon Milk Punch_ to me. Which I have had before and liked, but not as much as good bourbon neat.


 
 Ooops! I just found this! Congratulations Miss Jenny, you win again.

It's your turn! 


(Had milk punch, but prefer bourbon neat huh? That sounds like someone I know!)


----------

